# Need help w/ design proportions for dining room table



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm building a dining room table for my son and his new wife. The have a small apartment so it won't be a huge table. My question deals with some of the ergonomic considerations for this table. I've attached a drawing (you might need your reading glasses) showing the basic design and most key dimensions, but I don't feel confident about the dimensions shown in red. Do the red dimensions sound reasonable? How much should a table top overhang the apron and legs assembly?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.

Kevin H.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The dimensions in red look OK to me. Are the leaves drop in? If so, have you thought about adding the apron to them?









 







.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

+1, good idea about adding apron to the leaves, I think maybe 1 leaf of 24 inches instead of 2 12 inch.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

CM and GroovyMambo,

I do plan to add aprons to the leaves, I just drew it that way to make it clear that it was an expanding table.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm gonna stick with two leaves so the table can be expanded to 72" or 84" depending on the number of people that will be seated at the table. More flexibility, I think, to have two leaves.

Check out this site for table slides. They have a brief video on their installation - doesn't look too difficult. I'll be purchasing a set of these for this dining table very soon.

Kevin H.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

GroovyMambo said:


> +1, good idea about adding apron to the leaves, I think maybe 1 leaf of 24 inches instead of 2 12 inch.


I would stick with 2 leaves for 2 reasons. Ease of handling and versatility of table size.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The red dimensions look fine. On a dining table overhang is good.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Layout looks good, if they are in an apartment where space is at a premium another thing to consider is storage under the table top for the leaves when not in use, you may need longer glides to give a larger opening to drop them in. Drop by a good furniture store to get an idea of how this works, we have it in our table and love it.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

10 inches seems like pretty wide end overhang.
Rails on the leaves makes them a nuisance to store if they will be off much.
Extenders are easy to install. I have used the wood ones from Lee Valley but have not compare price to the site you found ( it may make the ones for LV).
There was a recent article in FWW on building the leaves that swing and store in the table.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

All looks good to me, overhang - no problem.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

